# how to make a love seat and swivel seats



## escondido3 (Sep 28, 2007)

does any body know how to make a love seat and some swivle bucket seat any videos or how do u make them


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by escondido3_@Nov 22 2007, 11:11 AM~9281220
> *does any body know how to make a love seat and some swivle bucket seat any videos or how do u make them
> *


my homie went to walmart got 2 boat seat brackets (they swivel)
and used 3/4 plywood for the seat,and like 1/4 or 1/16th for the back
then padded it and wrapped it.


----------



## Low_roller187 (Jun 1, 2007)

x2 pretty simple unerneith all plush and fabris all it is is ply wood lol


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

get plastic marine swivel seats if you know where to shop.
As far as the love seats, I've seen them use masonite because it can bend, i actually thought about using that and adding fiberglass for strength.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

I used a 180 degree metal locking boat swivel with 10" slider, and make the seats out of metal tubing and using an ultra high density foam. Wood will snap and kill you in a collision.


----------

